# Labelle hon3 coach and combine



## garymc (Oct 13, 2011)

Just finished up these 2 for my narrow gauge line, fun kits. The trucks are by Blackstone, roll very easy and smooth.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Beautiful! We don't see too much wood coachwork 'round these parts. Very nice, indeed!

TJ


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Gary. Very nice work on those wood kits. I had no idea those were still available or are they? I always liked those wood cars but havn't seen any in a long time. Pete


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Impressive job - well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## petergloor (Apr 8, 2012)

norgale said:


> I had no idea those were still available or are they? I always liked those wood cars but havn't seen any in a long time. Pete


La Belle is alive and kicking. They have everything in stock. Here's my tail car:









By petergloor at 2012-04-03

Peter


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Peter,

For some reason, our forum's Auto-Spam-Bot doesn't like images attached from ImageShack. As such, your post above was trapped as a potential risk. I have since approved the post ...

Sorry for the inconvenience ... welcome to our forum!

TJ


----------



## petergloor (Apr 8, 2012)

*Image Shack*

Hi TJ
<ImageShack<<<

Would it be better to just embed the image in my post?
Peter


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

For future reference, you can upload pics directly in our forum (Go Advanced down below, Paper Clip icon, Browse, Upload), and then copy-paste the URL address of the pic itself into an embedded image using the "little mountain icon". You probably are up to speed on that?

We don't see to have problems with links and embedded images that are via PhotoBucket sources. But ImageShack is a problem, for some reason that's way over my pay grade!

In general, pics should be under 1600x1200 pixels or so.

Hope that helps,

TJ


----------

